# New guy on the board



## Rebman2005 (May 30, 2016)

Hey everyone, looking to get back to working out and time to take it seriously... In November 2014 I weighed 330 pounds... I started a new job which involved heavy lifting (warehouse worker) and lots of walking (at least 8 miles a day X 4-5 days a week) in six months I dropped down to 260. (Yeah that's a lot in that short amount of time, I had to eat junk food just to slow the weight loss down). So in May 2015 I transferred departments in the company to a desk job.  And one year later I now weigh 337 (as of this morning). Didn't really know I was gaining that much until a few weeks ago when my wedding ring was tighter than normal.  It's time to get myself back in order and time to start lifting weights again. Looking forward to speaking with y'all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 187Infidel (May 30, 2016)

Welcome...


----------



## brazey (May 31, 2016)

Welcome....


----------



## the_predator (Jun 1, 2016)

The Steriodsfax family would like to welcome you to IMF. If you have any questions please feel free to pm myself or anyone of our SF reps.


----------

